# Bucket vs. Tray



## JKersh

So I've always had debate with myself on using a bucket vs. a tray when using a roller.

i was wondering if there are really any advantages to using a bucket over a tray or is it just personal preference?


----------



## NCPaint1

Advantages of a bucket. Multiple gallons, your paint is boxed together properly.....no need for constant refilling of tray....no worries of stepping in your paint tray. Obviously, if you are using a quart, a tray would be sufficient.


----------



## JKersh

I guess my biggest thing about the bucket is how "portable" they really are.

Ive only seen the Bercom paint bucket and the regular 5 gal bucket


----------



## NCPaint1

5gal paint bucket and a grid...if you cant move it around easily, quit painting


----------



## JKersh

very true. 

Do other professionals use any other buckets other than just a good ol 5gal?


----------



## NCPaint1

Im sure they do. Wooster makes a nice bucket for both 9" and 18" rollers. Im sure some others will chime in with what setups they prefer.


----------



## TJ Paint

there is only one correct answer to this: if youre a pro, you use only a bucket, never a tray
just kidding

I'll use whatever gets the paint on the fastest and easiest. I use both. I think like almost everything in painting, its situational. 

I do wish they would design buckets a bit better, however. I sorta like the wooster one with a magnet on the side, but they don't make plastic liners for them.


----------



## BC_Painter

TJ Paint said:


> there is only one correct answer to this: if youre a pro, you use only a bucket, never a tray
> just kidding
> 
> I'll use whatever gets the paint on the fastest and easiest. I use both. I think like almost everything in painting, its situational.
> 
> I do wish they would design buckets a bit better, however. I sorta like the wooster one with a magnet on the side, but they don't make plastic liners for them.


I was always trained to use a bucket outside and NEVER use a bucket inside unless it's new construction.

To this day I only use trays inside whether it's a big wooster tray, or a regular tray.

Only thing I'd note is to make sure you do use a jumbo tray, If I am working with a gallon, I like to be able to dump 3/4 into the tray, and use the can to cut out of.

I know I'm a hack, I use a tray, and I use the paint can to cut out of. It is what I was taught, it works, and I make decent money doing it. The paint job looks just as good. I don't mind dumping some paint in after using a full gallon.

I also mainly do repaints on interior so I don't go through as much product and have more color variety per job so I typically only need to buy gallons rather than 5ers.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

JKersh said:


> very true.
> 
> Do other professionals use any other buckets other than just a good ol 5gal?


Are you a professional? I hate trays myself. I used one when I was like 15, when I got a weekend job and after school job. I painted a closet :lol: 
Even then I thought the tray was awkward


----------



## jayincville

5 Gal bucket whenever possible. I cut in out of a cup.


----------



## TJ Paint

if i got a res repaint with a thousand colors, I'll use a tray. Its faster for switching over to another color. If I got a no brainer, one color 10 gal primer and paint one color on new wallboard, I'll do a fiver. Or if we do ext, and backroll, we put a grid in a bucket and keep the roller in the fiver out of the sun and when up high.


----------



## VanDamme

JKersh said:


> So I've always had debate with myself on using a bucket vs. a tray when using a roller.
> 
> i was wondering if there are really any advantages to using a bucket over a tray or is it just personal preference?


Personal preference and job conditions.

For commercial we ALWAYS used a 5 and grid. For one or two doors, we used a 2 gal. bucket, 7" frame and grid.

For the past 8-9 years I've been in the residential repaint market and use an oversized tray w/$.59 liners and a 9" roller. Not only that, but I swab the liner out when complete, let it dry and use it again.

Had some painting friends helping me once and they laughed when I pulled the tray(s) out. I said let me know if you feel different at the end of the day. They needed to switch between 6 different colors. When ready to switch colors lift the liner out of the pan, leave the roller and frame in there or knock the cover off and wipe the frame to reuse. Throw some plastic over the liner and you're ready for the next color. 2nd coat works just the same. Clean up is simple and quick. They now use trays for some of their painting. It was just one of those things you just didn't use, until they actually tried it.


----------



## VanDamme

ewingpainting.net said:


> Are you a professional? I hate trays myself. I used one when I was like 15, when I got a weekend job and after school job. I painted a closet :lol:
> Even then I thought the tray was awkward


No. I'm a fireman, electrician, school counselor and rocket scientist. I just paint on the side! :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

VanDamme said:


> No. I'm a fireman, electrician, school counselor and rocket scientist. I just paint on the side! :thumbup:


I wasn't asking if he was a pro because he uses a tray. I can't stand them. And know some painters use them. Even though I think it's weird, freakish and insane. I respect your professional decision in using them. 
.
My response was due the quote below. VVV


JKersh said:


> very true.
> 
> Do other professionals


----------



## Rcon

If i'm doing jobs where the walls are all going in the same colour then i'll use a bucket (wooster 4 gallon). If I have to change into different colours for every room (which is usually the case) then i'll stick with my simms 1 gallon trays - easy change out and liners are cheap.


----------



## JKersh

Thanks for the great responses. I probably should have made it a bit more clear but my words can get a bit jumbled up a bit.

I personally hate trays when painting, and prefer a bucket, I just was wondering about different styles of buckets for mainly interior aside from a big 5 gal.

Ive only seen the Wooster and Bercom Buckets out there but wanted to know if anyone used these and their thoughts behind em'?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

JKersh said:


> Thanks for the great responses. I probably should have made it a bit more clear but my words can get a bit jumbled up a bit.
> 
> I personally hate trays when painting, and prefer a bucket, I just was wondering about different styles of buckets for mainly interior aside from a big 5 gal.
> 
> Ive only seen the Wooster and Bercom Buckets out there but wanted to know if anyone used these and their thoughts behind em'?


Sound good!
Hey brother it would be nice if you posted a intro here 
http://www.painttalk.com/f3/
It's kinda like a hand shake when you 1st meet someone. :thumbup:


----------



## JKersh

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sound good!
> Hey brother it would be nice if you posted a intro here
> http://www.painttalk.com/f3/
> It's kinda like a hand shake when you 1st meet someone. :thumbup:


Thanks for the advice, just posted a little intro.

http://www.painttalk.com/f3/howdy-9406/
http://www.painttalk.com/f3/howdy-9406/


----------



## mistcoat

Whatever works for the individual is what the individual should use,,, p'raps :thumbsup:

I use trays and also what we call Scuttles


----------



## vermontpainter

Any vessel that will contain the paint and dispatch it to the application tool properly will do.


----------



## DeanV

If I am painting a cabinet, I just pour it on the bottom shelf and roll out of that puddle. Similarly for walls on a new construction job, just pour a bunch on the floor and roll out of that. Saves ton of clean up time and you do not have to waste money on liners. If the jobsite is really dusty, I will vacuum the floor first sometimes.


----------



## vermontpainter

DeanV said:


> If I am painting a cabinet, I just pour it on the bottom shelf and roll out of that puddle. Similarly for walls on a new construction job, just pour a bunch on the floor and roll out of that. Saves ton of clean up time and you do not have to waste money on liners. If the jobsite is really dusty, I will vacuum the floor first sometimes.


Dean

This is the funniest thing you have ever said. Surely you cant be serious!?

:thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat

DeanV said:


> If I am painting a cabinet, I just pour it on the bottom shelf and roll out of that puddle.


Top man :thumbup:

Jason taught you well :notworthy:


----------



## BC_Painter

DeanV said:


> If I am painting a cabinet, I just pour it on the bottom shelf and roll out of that puddle. Similarly for walls on a new construction job, just pour a bunch on the floor and roll out of that. Saves ton of clean up time and you do not have to waste money on liners. If the jobsite is really dusty, I will vacuum the floor first sometimes.


Great idea!

I'll do that next time I'm on NC

Do you charge extra for sealing the floor?


----------



## bikerboy

I use an 18" wooster bucket with these. http://salmangeri.fatcow.com/index.htm

If using a 9" it's a 5 gal bucket. If you have lots of colors, there are liners for 5 gallon buckets also.

I have trays, and may use them once or twice a year. Only for a quickie touch up or something. I find trays awkward, easy to step in (don't ask) and just plain messy.

Used to have this neat 3 gallon bucket that was wider than normal. Still took a 9" grid but was wide enough that the frame did not get that buildup of paint from rubbing the side of the bucket. you could also run the pad all the way down the grid to the bottom of the bucket. Somebody liked it more.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I always use this http://www.handypaintpail.com/2.16_ladderpail.html is not a tray, i like it when I'm using oil base primers because of the liners , you can get like 12 for 10 bucks saves a lot of money on cleaning and holds 2 gallons, has a magnet and the hook for step ladder or extension ladder works pretty good


----------



## DeanV

I am kidding, although my former boss' father hired two painters who did exactly that with the cabinets and poured paint on the shelves to roll from. He made them clean it up and sent them packing.


----------



## [email protected]

JKersh said:


> very true.
> 
> Do other professionals use any other buckets other than just a good ol 5gal?


I doubt it... It's one of those things that you must have in order to be employed with any Painting Co. that has their act together... :whistling2: :jester:

But really... yeah, the 5gal with grid seems standard practice... I first learned out of a 5gal, not a pan...


----------



## PatsPainting

Around here if your a professional and use a tray you will get laughed at by real professionals. 

Pat


----------



## [email protected]

BC_Painter said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I'll do that next time I'm on NC
> 
> Do you charge extra for sealing the floor?


:w00t::lol:


----------



## [email protected]

This whole topic has me LMAO... To funny... lol


----------



## 6126

When I first saw this, I thought to myself..."Two pages on tray vs bucket" ? Now I'm glad I clicked it.  I cant wait to try out the "pour a bunch on the floor" thing.  I do think I will run the shop vac first though.


----------



## BC_Painter

Woodland said:


> When I first saw this, I thought to myself..."Two pages on tray vs bucket" ? Now I'm glad I clicked it.  I cant wait to try out the "pour a bunch on the floor" thing.  I do think I will run the shop vac first though.


Lay some tape on the floor first in a grid pattern, then once you are done, pull it to reveal the faux grout lines.

You've done the walls AND the flooring

I think I've found a new niche


----------



## 6126

Actually, I prefer this  Amazon.com: Black & Decker C800616 5-Piece PaintStick: Home Improvement Make sure you get the Black & Decker one though. LOL


----------



## chrisn

SOOOOO, nobody has ever stepped in or kicked over a 5 of paint??:blink:


----------



## Wolfgang

I think there was another whole thread on this a little over a year ago.


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I always use this http://www.handypaintpail.com/2.16_ladderpail.html is not a tray, i like it when I'm using oil base primers because of the liners , you can get like 12 for 10 bucks saves a lot of money on cleaning and holds 2 gallons, has a magnet and the hook for step ladder or extension ladder works pretty good


what size rollers does this support?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

TJ Paint said:


> what size rollers does this support?


9" give it a try, you'll thank me :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> 9" give it a try, you'll thank me :thumbup:


cool


----------



## Workaholic

Wolfgang said:


> I think there was another whole thread on this a little over a year ago.


There was, I did a quick search for it but gave up after the first page results.


----------



## salmangeri

way to go Biker boy thanks so much for the endorsement.........been using the Wooster WideBoy for 18" rollers and the Wooster 4gal bucket for 9" rollers about 11 years now........my crew and I developed a disposable liner system that cuts clean up time down to one minute and without water.......the wooster buckets also come with an air tight lid that keeps the paint wet on the liner overnight.........we also like the buckets because of the design, the metal handle allows you to carry 25lbs of materials from the van to the jobsite.......they stack well also as I have a shelf in my van that holds three of each size........visit www.valleyproproducts.com to view the online liner demo.........:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy

salmangeri said:


> ........my crew and I developed a disposable liner system that cuts clean up time down to one minute and without water.......:thumbsup:


I can vouch for that. It fact, it is one of the main reasons I use them. You can also wrap your roller pad in it overnight, and it's good to go the next day.


----------



## jack pauhl

Top 5 reasons pan rolling is better than bucket rolling

1) bucket rolling takes longer than pan rolling (it does.!)
2) bucket rolling is messier
3) You have to dunk into a bucket
4) Cant dunk a 16' extension pole into a bucket, even a 12' is not practical
5) bucket rolling most always gets paint on the end caps leaving trails, drips on the wall
6) looks so damn unprofessional
7) you can load more paint on a cover from a pan because the mesh from bucket rolling keeps the cover from getting loaded properly


----------



## TJ Paint

If i'm outside, I got my roller in a bucket. Paint skims over way too fast in a pan, plus stupid landscaping debris or w/e gets in a pan.


----------



## salmangeri

been using the Wooster buckets for over 10 years I could also come up with a list of why my crew and I prefer the roller bucket over the pan.......we also use custom fitted liners that keep the paint wet in the bucket overnight after snaping on the air tight lid that comes with the buckets........just one painters opinion... we all have them for sure.......:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy

jack pauhl said:


> Top 5 reasons pan rolling is better than bucket rolling
> 
> 1) bucket rolling takes longer than pan rolling (it does.!)
> 
> On a large job you will fill that tray way more than I will fill the wooster bucket, and you need two hands to move a full tray and then come back for the roller and pole, where I'll pick up the bucket with one hand and the roller with the other.
> 
> Time is money!
> 
> 2) bucket rolling is messier
> 
> Don't even agree with that.
> 
> 3) You have to dunk into a bucket
> 
> And you have to dip into a tray.
> 
> 4) Cant dunk a 16' extension pole into a bucket, even a 12' is not practical
> 
> Now this is true. I was using a tray Wednesday for just that reason.
> 
> 5) bucket rolling most always gets paint on the end caps leaving trails, drips on the wall
> 
> With a little practice, anybody can learn to keep the roller to one side of the bucket, backrolling eliminates "trails".
> 
> Both are a moot point with a wooster bucket.
> 
> 
> 6) looks so damn unprofessional
> 
> Look in your favorite DIY store. Seems to me that they push trays for the homeowners. May be a regional thing, but for the most part only ho's, carpenters and posers use trays around here.
> 
> 7) you can load more paint on a cover from a pan because the mesh from bucket rolling keeps the cover from getting loaded properly


In the end everyone has thier favorite tools, imho, trays cost time, money and are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## BrushJockey

Sal- Got your sample liners for the wooster 4 gal- will be giving them a try next week! Like the idea. Thanks!
I have been using the "orange " Shureline buckets. They are still a good idea if you are working on areas like stairs- smaller footprint. 
My problem with a fiver and a screen is- I always ending up putting stuff in the 5'er that I have to dump out, and having a seperate screen is more to clean/deal with. the all in one like the wooster or shureline bucs I prefer.


----------



## NaeGan

I have to admit, I have stepped in a bucket once. I was rolling a cathedral ceiling once in a 20 foot square room and got tired of reaching over my head so I set up a plank across the room so I could roll both sides from the center out and had the bucket set next to the bottom of the ladder and stepped square in it. There are a couple things I like about buckets. 
1. You close them, wrap the roller cover, no clean-up
2. This may be a silly reason, but you can use the grid to mix the paint when 
need to. 
I don't think its a problem with dipping the whole roller in the paint. If you just dip it enough just to get the cover and roll it on the grid just from the top of the grid straight down, it seems to me it loads pretty evenly and doesn't spray out of the bucket.


----------



## WisePainter

NaeGan said:


> I have to admit, I have stepped in a bucket once. I was rolling a cathedral ceiling once in a 20 foot square room and got tired of reaching over my head so I set up a plank across the room so I could roll both sides from the center out and had the bucket set next to the bottom of the ladder and stepped square in it. There are a couple things I like about buckets.
> 1. You close them, wrap the roller cover, no clean-up
> 2. This may be a silly reason, but you can use the grid to mix the paint when
> need to.
> I don't think its a problem with dipping the whole roller in the paint. If you just dip it enough just to get the cover and roll it on the grid just from the top of the grid straight down, it seems to me it loads pretty evenly and doesn't spray out of the bucket.


I count this as an acceptable intro post...welcome aboard!


----------



## Bulman

*Pans/ trays*

Trays are way cleaner and convenient for interiors. Especially for lambskins cause they get matted up and threads get stuck in grids that ruin the the cover quicker and make it rain, drizzle, splatter, or whatever u wanna call it a lot more. Try and compare. Look at the sides of your roller after using a tray and a 5. I like the covience of 5s and use them all the time but your choice should be situational. I felt I had to defend trays because a lot of painters have never even tried them and don't understand there upsides. On that note a lot of painters discount many techniques and only utilize what they were taught initially which doesn't make for a good tradesman in my opinion.


----------



## Ole34

you cant thin paint when usin trays .......or its a PITA ...i like buckets myself but have been using trays for small rooms with single colors


----------



## mudbone

Prefer a tray anyday.:yes:


----------



## salmangeri

FYI. Liners now available for Wooster Speed Bucket and Wooster Big Ben Tray.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T

Wooster told me they didn't make liners for he speed bucket because it was made to peel out the paint, and liners would be too expensive. I love the speed buckets! We just peel them out after a few uses. Never use oil in them just good old latex.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

oh joy


----------



## TJ Paint

I'm using a couple trays this week. I'm stoked!


----------



## [email protected]

jack pauhl said:


> Top 5 reasons pan rolling is better than bucket rolling
> 
> 1) bucket rolling takes longer than pan rolling (it does.!)
> 2) bucket rolling is messier
> 3) You have to dunk into a bucket
> 4) Cant dunk a 16' extension pole into a bucket, even a 12' is not practical
> 5) bucket rolling most always gets paint on the end caps leaving trails, drips on the wall
> 6) looks so damn unprofessional
> 7) you can load more paint on a cover from a pan because the mesh from bucket rolling keeps the cover from getting loaded properly


Not all of this is true. It's all in technique. 

I disagree with number 1 because there is less refill time and it's easier to move the bucket than it is a pan.

Bucket rolling is a technique issue. I can roll and load on a 5'er grid better than a pan and keep maximum load. Again, it's technique. Part in how you unload at the end of your cycle on the wall and how you apply the roller to the grid along with how far into the paint you allow the roller. These are all critical to effective bucket rolling.

I don't "dunk" into the bucket. Dunk IMO means the whole roller sleeve is submerged in order to get paint on it. Perhaps your definition of "dunk" is different?

When I have to do a 20' wall I always use my 16' extension. Very practical, even in a 5'er. 

#5 is the experience of a production blow and go painter. I never have these issues. Again it is how you roll out of the bucket (technique) that determines your experience. The only end cap that gets paint on it when I dip and roll our of a 5'er is the cap end, not the elbow end. And I can load the whole roller full. Technique is key here. I taught myself how to keep the elbow end of the roller clean and how to apply the roller properly to the wall so that I could ride that end around door and window trim without getting paint on the trim. This leaves me with nearly less than a 1/4in to cut in and saved me time.

Unprofessional or professional for how it looks is moot... Personally it think the 5'er appears more professional because homeowners roll out of pans and their not professionals... :no: 

#7 is not true. Again, technique. 

If I can dig my camera out of storage (just moved....) then I'll have to show you what I do via video. 

I was trained out of a 5'er while painting interior apartments back in the day. I got to the point that I would only drip *maybe* once in the whole apartment without using a drop cloth. Even though I use a drop when I do Res Interiors I still do not drip and if your good, then there is no drips on the walls or heavy lines. 

Having an eye for quality will leave you to learning how to get it done right and effectively. I honestly think a 5'er can do that for everyone, with the right training on technique. Technique from how to handle the bucket, its placement, how to dip & load, the pressure of the roller on the wall, and how to fan out the roller before loading. These are just the primary things, there are other applicable techniques that help fine tune the skill, like how to hold the roller in the bucket, how far to dip in the paint, how to keep the elbow side of the roller clean, etc...

I use a pan when I only have to use one gal of paint. I use a 5'er for 2 or more gallons.


----------



## TJ Paint

And we now have our treatise on the merits of proper bucket methodology...

That's good because no one seemed to want to confront the leviathan JP unleashed, until now.


----------



## Ole34

Jason, thank you for giving me the courage to bring my bucket out into public again. since mid 2010 i was shamed into using a tool that i was not comfortable with 


ole34, proud bucket user ........take that jack paul !!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I used a pan once, back in 88


----------



## Workaholic

Bucket or pan whatever, just get it done.


----------



## RH

Now, what about washing or tossing covers? :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

RH said:


> Now, what about washing or tossing covers? :whistling2:


stoped washing in 92


----------



## Ole34

ewingpainting.net said:


> stoped washing in 92


 
Hippie ...........


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Workaholic said:


> Bucket or pan whatever, just get it done.



Hey....woa, woa, woa, there cowboy....we need to hash this out. 



.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hey....woa, woa, woa, there cowboy....we need to hash this out.
> 
> .


:wallbash:


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hey....woa, woa, woa, there cowboy....we need to hash this out.
> 
> 
> 
> .


lmao


----------



## WisePainter

Bucket.

Drop in one hand, roller held with the handle of the bucket in the other.
Relocating to do more painting.


Not possible with a tray.

Also the sharpened edges of the bucket screen, opens the nap on a 3/4" nap Purdy colossus polyamide roller cover.
Thus absorbing more paint per dip.

Pans tighten the nap by §ucking so bad...I'm done.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

WisePainter said:


> Bucket.
> 
> Drop in one hand, roller held with the handle of the bucket in the other.
> Relocating to do more painting.
> 
> 
> Not possible with a tray.
> 
> Also the sharpened edges of the bucket screen, opens the nap on a 3/4" nap Purdy colossus polyamide roller cover.
> Thus absorbing more paint per dip.
> 
> Pans tighten the nap by §ucking so bad...I'm done.



Tray rhymes with Kay which is close to Kate.

I push my roller 'up' a 'ton'...which is Upton.

Kate Upton is curvy and that makes me happy.


On the other hand Bucket rhymes with '-uckit'.

...I'm done.

.


----------



## MIZZOU

paint and hammer said:


> tray rhymes with kay which is close to kate.
> 
> I push my roller 'up' a 'ton'...which is upton.
> 
> Kate upton is curvy and that makes me happy.
> 
> On the other hand bucket rhymes with '-uckit'.
> 
> ...i'm done.
> 
> .


lol!


----------



## TJ Paint

I use a tray just to troll you guys.


----------



## Ole34

yrs ago not every painter had a car so it was common for those that didn't to either walk or ride the bus in an carrying a 5 on the bus wasn't cool so they came up with the tray so you could put it in a backpack hence the ''sloped angle'' easy on the back and enough extra room in there for a few rollers if need be .....conversely us ''5'' guys all had cars an woman too for that matter .....generally just a higher class of painter ya know


----------



## TJ Paint

Ole34 said:


> yrs ago not every painter had a car so it was common for those that didn't to either walk or ride the bus in an carrying a 5 on the bus wasn't cool so they came up with the tray so you could put it in a backpack hence the ''sloped angle'' easy on the back and enough extra room in there for a few rollers if need be .....conversely us ''5'' guys all had cars an woman too for that matter .....generally just a higher class of painter ya know


I gotta truck mf!


----------



## Select Paint

I like trays the bercom ones and another deep well one as long as it hold at least 3 quarts to a gallon


----------



## [email protected]

WisePainter said:


> Bucket.
> 
> Also the sharpened edges of the bucket screen, opens the nap on a 3/4" nap Purdy colossus polyamide roller cover.
> Thus absorbing more paint per dip.
> 
> Pans tighten the nap by §ucking so bad...I'm done.


yep yep.... no doubt. Doing an interior right now with that roller sleeve and new bucket screen. It's go, go ,go, non-stop rolling.


----------



## WisePainter

[email protected] said:


> yep yep.... no doubt. Doing an interior right now with that roller sleeve and new bucket screen. It's go, go ,go, non-stop rolling.


Production monster trifecta.

New screen
Bucket
3/4" nap polyamide Purdy roller cover (heck, Corona makes a yellow style)

What a joy it is to dip less, and roll out further!
Remember, you're only making money when the roller is on the wall.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

Handy dandy roller pan .
love that thing. for the nine inch.
and the wooster roller pan for the 14 inch
roller.
I still use a bucket, if I dont have a bucket.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

pan.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Handy dandy roller pan .
> love that thing. for the nine inch.
> and the wooster roller pan for the 14 inch
> roller.
> I still use a bucket, if I dont have a bucket.


Have you tried tha Handy ladder pail?


----------



## Jmayspaint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Have you tried tha Handy ladder pail?


 Yea, a buddy of mine has a couple he likes a lot. I like um but I'm used to using a bucket on a ladder so they were a little awkward for me. 
They do hook to the rung good, and are stable.


----------



## salmangeri

*"can O werms"*

Don't mean to open up an old "can O werms" but....here goes..

We like both, the wideboy bucket and the big ben tray....we feel in certain job settings both have their strengths.....The tray has a deeper grid profile combined with a lesser pitch....so we find the roller loads up with more paint faster than with the bucket....when rolling you only have one free hand...we find the tray is awkward to pick up with one hand, so we use it mostly on jobs with plywood or concrete floors where we can move it into position with our foot.....We also do repaints in homes over carpet and hardwood, so in those settings we use the bucket as it can be easily positioned around the room with one hand by the handle.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Different Strokes

It really just depends on the job site, and what you ate earlier that day. Mexican food followed by a bowl of ice cream for lunch on a job site where the water is not turned on for the toilets may leave you thanking your lucky stars you decided to go with the bucket vs. the tray. 

old thread, much love.


----------



## harmonicarocks

Who boxes paint? I've never done this in 20 plus years and never had a problem.


----------



## WisePainter

salmangeri said:


> Don't mean to open up an old "can O werms" but....here goes..
> 
> We like both, the wideboy bucket and the big ben tray....we feel in certain job settings both have their strengths.....The tray has a deeper grid profile combined with a lesser pitch....so we find the roller loads up with more paint faster than with the bucket....when rolling you only have one free hand...we find the tray is awkward to pick up with one hand, so we use it mostly on jobs with plywood or concrete floors where we can move it into position with our foot.....We also do repaints in homes over carpet and hardwood, so in those settings we use the bucket as it can be easily positioned around the room with one hand by the handle.....:thumbsup:


The metal grid in a bucket actually separates the nap, allowing for better pick up.
Also, you can spin the nap open inside of the bucket without splattering paint everywhere.
Picking up a bucket with one hand WHILE holding the roller pole in one hand is not a problem.



harmonicarocks said:


> Who boxes paint? I've never done this in 20 plus years and never had a problem.


I have been running with scissors for 20+ years without a problem...


----------



## bklynboy1970

ewingpainting.net said:


> I used a pan once, back in 88


87 for me


----------



## harmonicarocks

I think it is personal preference. For me, the bucket and grid is way too sloppy for interior work unless only subflooring is down. I use it for exterior stucco or block rolling. My favorite tray is the yellow 3/4 gal. with dots made by Corona. I will take a new tray, paint it with Cover Stain oil, let it dry and it can be used without washing out. After about 20 to 30 uses, I peel it out and start over. Rather than use liners, I keep about 8 pans in my rotation when doing a project with multiple colors.


----------



## RH

I used buckets for exteriors but now that we only do interior work I pretty much use pans these days. Often needing to do multiple colors and being up on an A for cutting in just makes it easier for me. Recently did an insurance job with all new walls and the same color throughout and I used a bucket for that but I think that's the first time I've done so in the last six years.


----------



## harmonicarocks

Pointy or blunt scissors?


WisePainter said:


> The metal grid in a bucket actually separates the nap, allowing for better pick up.
> Also, you can spin the nap open inside of the bucket without splattering paint everywhere.
> Picking up a bucket with one hand WHILE holding the roller pole in one hand is not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running with scissors for 20+ years without a problem...


----------



## chrisn

here you go


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi

WisePainter said:


> The metal grid in a bucket actually separates the nap, allowing for better pick up.
> Also, you can spin the nap open inside of the bucket without splattering paint everywhere.
> Picking up a bucket with one hand WHILE holding the roller pole in one hand is not a problem.
> 
> I have been running with scissors for 20+ years without a problem...



Wow. Ahem, I actually find myself agreeing with wize. A bucket is the only way to go. 

But c'mon, one hand for a roller, one for a bucket???

Even I can pick both up in the same hand. 

Im scratching my head wondering how to get by with a tray on interior walls (and like it!) Id be refilling it in 7 min. Couldn't hardly paint one wall...

Millage.

Rolling pans - they hold a quart of pant real well.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Best of both worlds.


----------



## RH

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> Wow. Ahem, I actually find myself agreeing with wize. A bucket is the only way to go.
> 
> But c'mon, one hand for a roller, one for a bucket???
> 
> Even I can pick both up in the same hand.
> 
> Im scratching my head wondering how to get by with a tray on interior walls (and like it!) Id be refilling it in 7 min. Couldn't hardly paint one wall...
> 
> Millage.
> 
> Rolling pans - they hold a quart of pant real well.


PT offers a 12 step program for that. Contact any mod for assistance.


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi

Hmmm... I tought I already knew the steps

???

Step 1: Use a bucket thingamajig to pop the top on a 5 :no:

Step 2: Pour some paint in a cut bucket

3: throw a grid in the 5

4: put some dang paint on the walls.


Anything more than that RH is wayyyy to many steps. :lol:


----------



## slinger58

Tell him, Mandi!


----------



## slinger58

Ya gotta remember that RH is getting on up there in age.:jester:


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi

.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I personally prefer trays. been using them for 2 years now.


----------



## RH

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I personally prefer trays. been using them for 2 years now.


Bored tonight huh?


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> Bored tonight huh?


 
really, bringing up the dead and forgotten is old


----------



## salmangeri

I find the "hot topics" here entertaining.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone

harmonicarocks said:


> Who boxes paint? I've never done this in 20 plus years and never had a problem.


No one I know of.:blink: I always use a can.:whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter

I used to be a bucket Man when I first started work we used the old Metal ones they were great : ) but when burning them out was no longer the best thing to do lol then the paint would build up in them and they were useless 

The good old days some newspaper and turps and burn them out lol 

So for years I used plastic trays but two years ago my trade centre started selling these plastic buckets : ) I won't touch a tray again plus not like the old a Metal ones easy to peel the paint out when built up


----------



## salmangeri

Ben,

They look a lot like the 4gallon green buckets that wooster brush sells:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T

Busting my 14" roller cherry tomorrow. Picked up a funny looking frame that looks like 2 7" frames glued together. My 18" buckets are on other jobs so I had to buy a stupid 18" tray to test it.


----------



## BuckeyePainter

I could see there are times when using a tray would make sense. Like if you only have to paint a wall or if every wall is a different color.

I'd say I use a bucket 95% of the time, trays the other 5%. To me, trays are too flimsy, awkward to handle, they don't hold enough paint and they're too easy to spill or step in.


----------



## salmangeri

We've come up with a clip which enhances the "bucket" experience....no more wrapping rollers in plastic to keep wet and no more slopping dripping rollers from putting the roller in the paint when taking a break....just clip, snap the lid on and you're good to go for the next day!


----------

